# Port migration 12.0 to 12.1-RELEASE with subversion for releng/12.1 !



## teo (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello!


After updating the system migrating from 12.0 to 12.1-RELEASE for 64 bits. How do you update the ports with devel/subversion (SVN) for last mirror  of security of *releng/12.1*?


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 17, 2019)

`sudo svnlite checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/ports/tags/RELEASE_12_1_0 /usr/ports`
Today this will get you Revision 517827 of the 12.1 ports tree
I am showing an `svnlite` example as devel/subversion is a huge port as `svnlite` is lightweight and built into base FreeBSD.

On a side note I really like the devel/git-lite port.
The devel/git port is so big and for simple usage `git-lite` is awesome.


----------



## teo (Nov 17, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> `sudo svnlite checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/ports/tags/RELEASE_12_1_0 /usr/ports`
> Today this will get you Revision 517827 of the 12.1 ports tree
> I am showing an `svnlite` example as devel/subversion is a huge port as `svnlite` is lightweight and built into base FreeBSD.


From the beginning I installed the system I did it with the subversion package for port extraction and their respective updates with SVN for:


> 2.1 Upgrading from Source
> 
> The procedure for doing a source code based update is described in Updating  FreeBSD from Source.
> For SVN use the releng/12.1 branch which will be where any upcoming Security Advisories or Errata Notices will be applied



svnlite is another package.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 17, 2019)

teo said:


> svnlite is another package.


No it is not. It is part of base.



			PortsSubversionPrimer - FreeBSD Wiki
		

`svn checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head /usr/ports`


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 17, 2019)

Do notice that this does not exist:


			https://svn.freebsd.org/ports/branch/RELENG_12_1_0
		


To get the latest you must use /ports/head
Feel free to browse the svn repository for ports.

You could also save you some downloading by simply updating ports tree
`cd /usr/ports`
`svn update`


----------



## teo (Nov 17, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> Do notice that this does not exist:
> 
> 
> https://svn.freebsd.org/ports/branch/RELENG_12_1_0
> ...


But if it exists:


> 5.3.3 Anonymous Checkout
> It is possible to anonymously check out the FreeBSD  repository with Subversion.  This will give access to a  read-only tree that can be updated, but not committed back  to the main repository.
> To do this, use:
> 
> ...



Or:

```
svn checkout https://svn.FreeBSD.org/ports/head /usr/ports
```

`cd /usr/ports`
`svn update /usr/ports`

As:

```
svn co svn://svn.FreeBSD.org/base/releng/12.1/ /usr/src
```

`cd /usr/src`
`svn update /usr/src`


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2019)

teo said:


> How do you update the ports with devel/subversion (SVN) for last mirror of security of releng/12.1?


There is only one ports tree. It used by _all_ versions on _all_ architectures.


----------

